# Hornwort



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The bottom of my hornwort is pretty much dead but the top is still growing. It has the lead weight on the bottom and I buried most of the bottom. Is it dead because I buried the bottom of it and it cant get any light?? Its starting to basically pull apart and I have a ton of it floating around in the tank. I know I can replant the ones that came off but would it be better to just take it out and cut all the dead crap off or just leave it in there to see if it will get better?? It didnt start doing this until I dosed some excel. On the plus side my jungle vals seem to be growing more since I added the excel and the amazon swords seem to be doing alright to.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I had the same problem before, then later all died. I thought it was having insufficient lighting but my other plants were doing ok. I just decided to get rid of them cuz of the mess they made


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

no light on the bottom of the plant would not make it rot. Something else is going on here. Can you post a pic of them?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Gotta charge my camera and I will get a pic up as soon as I can.


----------

